# new to this and scared



## fez (Oct 10, 2010)

hi there i hve just been told that i have type 2 diabetis i feel like im being passed from piller to post as i have to keep going back to doctors for different blood tests have'nt seen the same person twice yet got to go back and see someone different again in november for an annual diabetis revew and another bood test been told that i have to eat carbs with every meal then told that all carbs turn to sugar when eaten so im confused if i have to get my sugar levals down why do i have to eat something thats turns to sugar 
     i was told the result of my last blood test was 7.9 after a 17 hour fast is this good or bad i dont know what its ment to be in november when i go for tests again been told not to fast before test is this right 
      hopefully someone here might be able to answer these questions for me as im very confused as what i should be doing all i really know about diabetis is that if i get put on inslin injectins i lose my job as im a lorry driver thats why im scared i can affored to be out of work


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi fez, welcome to the forum  The 7.9 fasting test was a little above normal (usually between 4 and 7), but not as high as a lot of people get. I'd suggest you have a look at the 'Useful Links' at the top of the Newbies section for some good reading material to help you get an understanding of diabetes - the book by Gretchen Becker is particularly recommended.

The road to insulin can be a very long one, and it's quite possible that you may never need it, so try not to worry about that at this stage. Type 2 diabetes can often be controlled by a modification of your diet and activity levels, or helped along by pills which help to control your blood sugar levels, which shouldn't threaten your ability to do your job.

Please ask any questions you may have and we'll do our best to help!


----------



## fez (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks for the advice will look at the links


----------



## KayC (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Fez
Welcome on board!
About the annual diabetic revew in Nov, I think they will do test called HbA1c, and you don't have to fast for this.
About the carbs, my understanding is that we should decrease the amount of it, but our body still need some for energy.
The book Northerner recommended is really good, I got this book 4 months after the diagnosis.  I wish I had it on the day of dx.
No need to be scared of this condition, I'm sure you will soon cope with it.
Take care
Kay


----------



## am64 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi fez ...i was dx with T2 just over 2 years ago with an HbA1c 7.9...and like you was totally lost .... its tough but well done you've found this place quickly ! took me a year ! I am now stable 6.4 which my GP is well happy with as its been stable for 1 year ...basically i immediately cut out all obvious sugar , then through testing i worked out what carbs made my sugars rise ..through this place i understood what i should be looking for... before eating i am usually about 5.8... 2hrs after eating < 8 and dropping ...
i know its all so confusing but stick with it all and remeber no question is regarded silly here good luck x


----------



## am64 (Oct 10, 2010)

KayC said:


> Hi Fez
> Welcome on board!
> About the annual diabetic revew in Nov, I think they will do test called HbA1c, and you don't have to fast for this.
> 
> Kay



I have to fast for mine ??


----------



## KayC (Oct 10, 2010)

am64 said:


> I have to fast for mine ??



Really?  I've done 4 times so far, but never been asked to fast.  And everytime I had a brekkie before the test.....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2010)

You don't need to fast for HbA1c, but you might have to if they are also taking blood for a cholesterol test at the same time


----------



## am64 (Oct 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You don't need to fast for HbA1c, but you might have to if they are also taking blood for a cholesterol test at the same time



that be it northe they have always done the whole lot at once ....sorry folks if i confused you


----------



## KayC (Oct 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You don't need to fast for HbA1c, but you might have to if they are also taking blood for a cholesterol test at the same time



Thank you, Northerner,
If fez's doctor is doing a cholesterol test in Nov, he needs to fast...
But the doctor already said Fez doesn't need it, so he doesn't.
Fez, is this OK? (Hope I didn't confuse you)


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 10, 2010)

hi ya

Welcome to the forum...

It's understandable to be scared at first, loads of new medical terms to learn and well reading some information isn't pleasent reading I must admit..

But knowledge is the key to control, learning about the foods you eat, how you can make changes etc to improve your control, if needs be you might find that you have to take some medication of sorts to help out a bit..

Some people find that they can click there fingers and change their lifestyles over-night to a more diabetic friendly one, other find this too hard to achieve all in one go, so need to chip away at the changes they may need to make but this is fine if you need to do this, as it's far better to do a slow change over if needs be, than finding you change all, manage to keep motivated for a month or so then straight back to old ways..

And remember no question is a silly question if you don't know the answer, diabetic care and understanding is ever changing (I know I've been T1 for over 20 years) so there is always something new to learn..  Thankfully otherwise it would get a tad bit boring me thinks..


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Fez.

When I was diagnosed (almost a year ago now) I was well into the obese weight range. For me, losing weight, making sure I eat three regular meals a day, eating the right things and incorporating some exercise every day has really improved my symptoms.

If it is the same with you weight-wise, then doing something similar should help you considerably too.

Good luck,

Andy


----------



## thedame (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Fez

You have already got some good advice and I don't want to overload you at this early stage, just to say welcome and your worries about your diagnosis are quite normal, especially as you are concerned about your job.

As you will have gathered from other posts, there are many other options to consider before insulin needs to be considered and these will possibly be introduced over a longish period as your health team monitor you and see what might be needed, if anything, you improve your levels. This will give you time to find out more about what can help your levels and what suits your body and lifestyle. Keep asking questions - that is my best advice right now and good luck


----------



## Steff (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Fez your in the right place and we will try and relay all your fears and worries as best we can, your not alone so please dont be a stranger post on here as much as you can as you will soon see this place will be a tower of strenght to you like it has been to so many of us , Good luck x


----------



## MargB (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Fez and welcome.

there is a post by Wallycorker which some kind soul will link to (I would if I knew how) and he talks about carbs and how he has changed his diet and brought his levels right down.  

There is a lot to take on board at first so read, read, read and then come on here and ask someone to explain what you have just read!  That is what I did and it is working for me.


----------



## Steff (Oct 11, 2010)

MargB said:


> there is a post by Wallycorker which some kind soul will link to (I would if I knew how) and he talks about carbs and how he has changed his diet and brought his levels right down.


Hope this is the right thread, it makes for an interesting read Fez ..
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6435


----------



## MargB (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Steff!!!  (tee hee, I knew someone would do it for me)


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 11, 2010)

Fez ... I'd just like to say welcome to the forum also!!  I just joined here today after being put back to basics (after taking about a year out of taking my insulin) at the doctors today and I'm rather nervous about my journey ahead also ... I've gotta say tho ... the people on this forum have really eased me lots and I know that i'll get replies if i've got questions on here!!  I hope you've the same feeling!! Take care XxXxX


----------

